# How to code comarison views



## Lorisvg (May 14, 2008)

*How to code comparison views*

Our doctor ordered 3 views of a patient's ankle (73610), and comparison views (73600) of the other ankle. How do I code this?


----------



## Kris Cuddy (May 15, 2008)

I'm sorry, I'm not getting this? An ankle was done with comparison views of a knee??

Kris


----------



## Lorisvg (May 15, 2008)

Ok, I obviously spent to much time at work yesterday- it should be an ankle xray with a comparison view of the other ankle. 
I have corrected the original question


----------



## Kris Cuddy (May 15, 2008)

hahaha, I resemble that remark way too often, two weeks ago I left a meeting on a Tuesday afternoon telling everyone to have a good weekend......hmmmm.....Yes, I did end up realizing it wasn't Friday!

Ok, so, what was the diagnosis that prompted needing comparison views?

Barring whether that changes anything, it would seem that the findings, or symptoms, would prompt both x-rays and the billing would look similar too:

73600 LT or RT      diagnosis of findings, or symptoms

73610 LT or RT      diagnosis of symptoms

Hope that helps?


----------



## Lorisvg (May 15, 2008)

Does there need to be a modifier on the comparison?


----------



## Kris Cuddy (May 15, 2008)

You shouldn't as one will be for one ankle and one will be for the other.

Kris


----------



## Erica1217 (May 15, 2008)

If there are no symptoms or findings on the comparison side, I'd go w/ V72.5. 

73600 is bundled into 73610.  You should be OK by using the LT/RT modifiers, but I'd throw a -59 on it too.  

 Erica


----------



## 007CPC (May 15, 2008)

73610
73610-50 if they did three views of both ankles

Or

What Erica said: 73600-59, 73610 if they did 2 views on one extremity and 3 views on the other

It is applicable to utilize HCPC level two modifiers with indented and stand alone category 1 codes.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (May 16, 2008)

Good catch on the bundling, Erica. I did not take time to look at the CCI edits on that one. Although, if it's not Medicare, you may want to check with the carrier to find out if it needs a modifier 59 or not, as not all carriers use CCI. In Michigan, our BCBSM webdenis offers a clear claim connection area to log into and check the McKesson edits for multiple services.

Just a thought...

Kris


----------



## 007CPC (May 16, 2008)

*BCBS: Blue Cross Blue Shield*



kforkismet said:


> Good catch on the bundling, Erica. I did not take time to look at the CCI edits on that one. Although, if it's not Medicare, you may want to check with the carrier to find out if it needs a modifier 59 or not, as not all carriers use CCI. In Michigan, our BCBSM webdenis offers a clear claim connection area to log into and check the McKesson edits for multiple services.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Kris




Hello Kris:

Are you referring to Blue Cross Blue Shield? If so, you are correct to omit certain modifiers and diagnostic codes. In the Milwaukee area, where I live, back in "2005" modifier 59, E codes, and certain V codes were omitted. 
Beneficial to know things haven’t changed. I plan to get a job back in coding this summer or this semester. Every employment coding test requires you to list codes according to the reimbursement process; some don’t.


----------

